# Bromley 2/22/15



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2015)

I made my first ever trip to Bromley today.  It wasn't on my radar, but I was worried about he potential for long lines at Stratton - our original destination - so we made the audible (anyone with impatient young children can empathize!)

We got there late - the usual M.O. when I'm with wife and kid(s) - and didn't board the summit HSQ until 10.  The fresh powder was skied off on the trails, and with my wife and 7 year old along, I wasn't going to get too adventurous finding fresh stuff in the woods.  We took an intermediate run down the front of the mountain on our first run.  My poor wife isn't a powder skier, so she had a bit of trouble.  We skied Pushover next, which was a narrow intermediate cruiser.  It was scratchy in spots, but it was pretty fun.  David wanted to duck into the adjacent glade - Orion - so I was happy to follow.  It was fun glade with some nice bumps. 

A bit later, David wanted to ski Sunder - a bump run.  It was one of several quality bump runs at Bromley today.  It's fairly narrow, and the bumps had great spacing and rhythm.  

The lift lines were usually a few chairs long, but at one point - during lunch and just afterward - it got to about 5 minutes.  The sun had finally come out, so I think everyone was inspired!

After a few more runs off the top, which included some more fantastic hero bumps on the east side, David wanted to ski in the park.  He insisted on riding the t bar.  For the first time, I rode with him.  Awkward.   The next time up I gave in to his begging and let him ride alone.  The liftie thought he'd probably be fine (I was wary because he is such a lightweight!).  He crashed almost immediately, so the liftie picked him up and showed him how to ride with the bar between his legs. Please enjoy this photo of David just before he crashes for the second time!  (For the record, I was just trying to get a pic of him going solo, but I got the pic at just the right time). 

Finally, I will leave you with a pic of Pabst Panic.  This, along with No Name Chute under the chair, were my favorite bump runs of the day.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Boy, I've never seen Bromley look so "gnarley"!  Guess the snow came down after then groomed.  I've skied there only once, and that parking lot was pretty full when I was there, last day of the season for them, about seven or eight years ago.  I always thought it was perfect for the young family, you sure showed that to be true.  We get very few Bromley TR's here, it's nice, thanks!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2015)

I was a little worried when I saw how full the lot was when we arrived, but it was all for naught.  There was plenty of room in the lodge to gear up and store our stuff, and lines were negligible.  We enjoyed it.  The hsq is nice, and it's got a family-friendly vibe.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I was a little worried when I saw how full the lot was when we arrived, but it was all for naught.  There was plenty of room in the lodge to gear up and store our stuff, and lines were negligible.  We enjoyed it.  The hsq is nice, and it's got a family-friendly vibe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



So where do all those people go?  Do they lock them up in the basement all day?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2015)

Outside of the tiny places like Cochran's, Bromley and Middlebury Snowbowl are the only open VT areas I've never skied.  I've always wanted to hit Bromley as I hear and have seen great bumps there.  Sounds like you made the right call in going there instead of Stratton.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2015)

There's a glade called the plunge on lookers left up top that looked good from below.  We meant to ski it, but missed it by taking the wrong run off the top.  There's more to Orion than my pic as well.  It's a decent little mountain.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2015)

billski said:


> So where do all those people go?  Do they lock them up in the basement all day?



I know...  It was odd.  I guess most people might have been there for opening bell and fresh tracks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Sometimes people come for an event their child is in.  The U14 race was that way.  Like three cars for every kid, including officials and bottle washers.  And they just all stand on the trailside in their civies.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 22, 2015)

I had a great day at Bromley back in 2008.  Orion wasn't an official glade but I remember it was pretty awesome.  Bromley is very underrated and has some very fun skiing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> There's a glade called the plunge on lookers left up top that looked good from below.  We meant to ski it, but missed it by taking the wrong run off the top.


The Plunge is something you'd never expect to find at a place like Bromley. It would fit right in at Mad River though. Always liked Bromley, been skiing there for decades, yes it's under rated.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside of the tiny places like Cochran's, Bromley and Middlebury Snowbowl are the only open VT areas I've never skied.  I've always wanted to hit Bromley as I hear and have seen great bumps there.  Sounds like you made the right call in going there instead of Stratton.



Great classic bump runs on the Pabst Blue Ribbon Quad area. Havoc is pretty darn steep up top too.

Bromley has limited options for tree skiing, though if it's your first time there you'll likely enjoy all it has to offer. Great mountain for advanced intermediates I would especially say.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll make it there someday. Just like I say I'll make it back to Magic.  Southern VT areas are a PITA to get to from coastal NH.  That's the primary reason I haven't made it to Bromley.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2015)

Bromley, Middlebury, Stratton, Stowe are the remaining VT mtns of size that I've yet to visit.
Middlebury in a few weeks and hopefully make an effort to get to the other 3 next season.

Agree w/ DHS, a day trip to Southern VT from where we live is a long slog.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 23, 2015)

Now that i got magic off my to due list bromley is def next. Looks like it will be next year but will make it there for sure


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Bromley, Middlebury, Stratton, Stowe are the remaining VT mtns of size that I've yet to visit.
> Middlebury in a few weeks and hopefully make an effort to get to the other 3 next season.
> 
> Agree w/ DHS, a day trip to Southern VT from where we live is a long slog.



You should get ski vt cards next year to make Stowe and Stratton more palatable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> You should get ski vt cards next year to make Stowe and Stratton more palatable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know....I may go that route. Had SkiVT cards last yr and outside of K, Stowe, Stratton, Sugarbush where other discounts are not so available I could generally do better without needing to lock myself in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm in the same camp.  As much as I love Stowe and Sugarbush, the Fox44 covers me for VT at a much cheaper cost per visit.  I wish NH had something similar as I doubt I do much skiing in VT next season.   Of course right now I'm basking in the glow of an incredible day at Wildcat and want to dive right back into a granite pass.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd like to get a Fox44 next year. And maybe just a single Ski Vermont 5 pack. Would be nice to check out some NH and NY areas without paying full price.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2015)

bromley with a lot of snow on a sunny day - can't be beat.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> bromley with a lot of snow on a sunny day - can't be beat.



I was down in CT when that sun came out, and as much fun as I was having, I was thinking of the Sun Mountain.  Jealous!

Here's to a long spring season!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2015)

Abominable said:


> Here's to a long spring season!


:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2015)

Apparently Paul McCartney is a fan of Bromley.  He was skiing there yesterday then had dinner at Hapgood General Store.

https://www.facebook.com/JJHapgood/...0887439955827/936467959731100/?type=1&theater


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like it was a bump fest for you. Glad to see you picked up the camera to snap a pic when you saw David falling. It's in the father handbook I think.


----------



## marcski (Feb 26, 2015)

Cool. I haven't been to Bromely in about 7-8 years.  Looks like a great day at one of the oldest ski areas in the country!


----------

